# [A - Die Aldor] Die Nebelgänger rekrutieren



## nelsti (6. Dezember 2013)

Hallo liebe Community,

die Gilde "Die Nebelgänger" sucht sowohl neue als auch erfahrene Spieler für einen Wiederaufbau der Gilde. 
Wir heissen jeden Spieler, der ein Headset inkl. Teamspeak 3 Client, Spass am gemeinsamen Spielen sowie 
das 16. Lebensjahr vollendet hat in unseren Reihen willkommen. 

Wir sind eine alte WoW Classic Gilde, welche früher schon einen bunten Haufen an Spielern vereinte und 
wir möchten gerne an die alte Tradition wieder anknüpfen. 

Wir sind...

eine seit Anfang 2006 existierende Casual Raidgilde, welche zu seiner Anfangszeit auf dem Server "Zirkel des Cenarius" 
zu Hause war und später auf den Server "Die Aldor" gewechselt ist. Wir haben uns entschlossen nach einer knapp 1 1/2 
jährigen Auszeit in die Welt von World of Warcraft zurückzukehren.

Was wir von euch erwarten:

- Spass am gemeinsamen Spielen und sonstigen Aktivitäten innerhalb der Gemeinschaft
- Verständnis der eigenen Rolle oder den Willen sich die Erfahrung anzueignen.
- Bereitschaft zur Raidvorbereitung, wenn jemand sich für Raids anmeldet
- Zuverlässigkeit
- Pünktlichkeit
- TS³ und funktionierendes Headset
- Alter 16+ und ein entsprechendes Auftreten
- Interesse an einer langfristigen Bindung mit der Gilde
- Kritikfähigkeit

Was wir dir bieten und in Zukunft bieten wollen:

- Gildenlevel 25
- 2 feste Raidtermine in der Woche sind für die Zukunft geplant
- gemeinsames Twinken, Questen, PVP, etc.
- eigene Homepage www.nebelgaenger.de
- Teamspeak 3 Server
- Reallife Gildentreffen

Uns ist nicht nur das gemeinsame Spielen wichtig, sondern auch die Gemeinschaft und deshalb suchen wir auf 
diesem Wege andere Spieler, welche dem selben Hobby nachgehen. Wir nehmen Mamas & Papas, Opas & Omas, Arbeitende, 
Studenten usw. und spielen unter der Voraussetzung, dass immer das Reallife vorrang hat. Wir sind keine 
Progressgilde und wollen uns auch nicht in die Richtung entwickeln. Wir sehen uns als Freizeit-/Feierabendgilde.

Wir würden uns über eine Bewerbung von Dir freuen oder schau doch einfach im Teamspeak vorbei und suche das 
persönliche Gespräch mit uns. Oder schreib einfach Aayana Ingame an. Wenn Du bewirbst, dann solltest Du Interesse 
haben eine langfristige Bindung zur Gilde aufzubauen und es sollte Dir bewusst sein, dass es sich um einen 
Wiederaufbau handelt, also kein gemachtes Nest vorhanden ist und selbst auch die Ärmel hochgekrämpelt werden müssen.

Viele Grüsse

Aayana aka. Nelsti


----------



## nelsti (11. Dezember 2013)

Wir sind weiterhin auf der Suche nach weiteren Mitgliedern, welche mit uns gemeinsam in die Welt von World of Warcraft ziehen und ein Teil unserer Gemeinschaft werden möchten.

Wir würden uns über deine Bewerbung freuen.


----------



## nelsti (16. Dezember 2013)

*push*


----------



## nelsti (23. Dezember 2013)

Wir sind weiterhin auf der Suche nach netten Spielern, um unsere Gemeinschaft zu erweitern. Wir würden uns über deine Bewerbung freuen. Wir wünschen an dieser Stelle allen Spielern und den anderen Gilden schon einmal schöne Feiertage und einen guten Rutsch.


----------



## nelsti (1. Januar 2014)

Erst einmal ein frohes neues Jahr an die Community. Mittlerweile sind wir beim Gildenlevel 25 angekommen und würden uns immer noch über weitere Mitstreiter freuen. Bewerbt Euch noch heute und werdet ein Teil unserer Gemeinschaft und zieht mit uns in die Welt hinaus um neue Abenteuer zu bestehen. 

LG Aayana


----------



## nelsti (20. Januar 2014)

Wir sind weiterhin auf der Suche nach weiteren Mitstreitern zur Erweiterung unserer Gildengemeinschaft. Wir würden uns auch über deine Bewerbung freuen. 

Liebe Grüsse 

Aayana


----------



## nelsti (10. März 2014)

Wir sind weiterhin auf der Suche nach aktiven Mitstreitern zur Erweiterung unserer Gildengemeinschaft. Wir würden uns auch über deine Bewerbung freuen. 

Liebe Grüsse 

Aayana


----------

